# Pay,



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

since you've got experience at snow cooking, let me know if you're ready to do it again. I can spare somewhere close to 16" to 18" of fresh stuff.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

16-18in sounds like a good excuse to break out the shine and make some snow angels


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

The damson I'll go for, but with this mess, I think snow demons would be more like it.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Hate it for y'all, but you can keep it. I am headed to the Bahamas next week. Sun and sea, that is for me!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Kids bought us a cruise for our 40th anniversary and we are gonna leave out driving to Canaveral in the morning!


----------

